

Watch This Girl With Telekinetic Powers Freak Out Coffee Shop Patrons - babawere
http://gizmodo.com/watch-this-girl-with-telekinetic-powers-freak-out-coffe-1442158546

======
Raphmedia
This is actually a really well made prank. Even knowing it was fake, it was
hard not to feel spooked by that girl.

